# Meguiars #16



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Got caught in a rain shower tonight on the M8/M90 on the way up to Cheechy's to pick up a bonnet so just gave the car a quick hose off of road dirt when i got home, took a quick video of the bonnet and the sheeting ability of Megs #16 and all for £11. You can stick you £200 wax where the sun dont shine and even £40 AG HD is not going to sheet any better than this. Sorry for the dullness, it was just starting to turn dark when I took the vid.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I adore my megs 16, I agree its beading and sheeting are fantastic indeed, although I'm yet to find a wax that doesn't bead and sheet well, but its still great to see it sheeting so well.

I still have urges to buy loads of the boutique waxes but 16 will be something I always own, its ridiculously easy to apply and buff and smells good too :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Megs #16 is a legend of a wax. I feel what it is with enthusiasts paying £40-£100's for a wax is that its not that they dont know the ability of other cheaper waxes (i.e megs16) but want to feel like they own something special, and using a more bespoke wax (maybe even if it doesn't even preform so well in areas that much cheaper waxes do) will give them that extra satisfaction that can't be had from a cheaper wax, some may say thats just stupid but in the majority of cases its true.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Indeed, I think the majority of people on here realise that wax cost does not equal performance, so something costing twice as much doesn't necessarily mean its twice as good. The expensive waxes do give a certain pleasure though and that is what it all comes down to for me, the whole experience.

Megs 16 FTW though :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm impressed! I've never tried this wax, how would you compare it to 476? Will it go over BH ok?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> I'm impressed! I've never tried this wax, how would you compare it to 476? Will it go over BH ok?


476 smells worse but its beads slightly tighter and will last slightly longer but Megs 16 smells better,bigger beads,2 coats has lasted for me well over 4 months:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

If Megs #16 had a price tag of £50, I reckon that more people would use. A lot of people see the price and think its going to be [email protected]


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

gr33n said:


> If Megs #16 had a price tag of £50, I reckon that more people would use. A lot of people see the price and think its going to be [email protected]


Don't get me started:lol:


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

50 pounds for M16 would get more people to use it? That's funny, I hope it was sarcastic right? People would expect a a lot more if it was 50 pounds. 
M16 is a very good wax for the money, but it's definitely not worth 50. True, some other waxes are priced 3 times as much and are completely rubbish, but there are also a lot of waxes that are worth the extra price. 

More expensive waxes give you other things, like better smell and easier usage, giving a more pleasant user experience when actually applying the wax. Combine that with equal or better performance, and now you know why some waxes are more expensive. If the relative higher price is worth the benefits, now that's a discussion with no end to it. 

For 50 pounds I would get RG 42, Blackfire Midnight Sun or a lot of other waxes that would give M16 a run for its money for ease of application with equal or better sheeting, beading, looks and durability. 

But anyways, al lot of praise for M16, especially considering how cheap it is. But for 50 quid I think we'd all be thrashing an "overpriced, boring smell, hard to remove if left on for too long (or put on too thick), wax".


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> Don't get me started:lol:


go on, we know how much you hate people spending more than £20 on a tub of wax


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

gr33n said:


> If Megs #16 had a price tag of £50, I reckon that more people would use. A lot of people see the price and think its going to be [email protected]


Couldn't agree more. People see price as the be all and end all.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

gr33n said:


> If Megs #16 had a price tag of £50, I reckon that more people would use. A lot of people see the price and think its going to be [email protected]


I agree definitely, If they put it in a real fancy pot and charged £50 it would sell just as much. And to be honest, I'd pay it, it is probably the easiest wax I have ever used, it spreads like nothing else, buffs off effortlessly (unless you apply it too thick, then its your own fault anyway) and smells great.

Love it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs 16 would embarrass most 50 quid plus waxes.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I ordered some yesterday after reading these threads, there seems to have been quite a it of praise for this wax in the last few days. I haven't really heard mush of it until now, anyway at just over 12 quid inc vat and delivery, i don't think i can go wrong!
Boutique waxes. Who needs em!


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> I ordered some yesterday after reading these threads, there seems to have been quite a it of praise for this wax in the last few days. I haven't really heard mush of it until now, anyway at just over 12 quid inc vat and delivery, i don't think i can go wrong!
> Boutique waxes. Who needs em!


Actually, M16 is never really gone. However, there is just one flavour, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg, so there is not that much to talk about - it's not the special "One day I will own it"-wax, neither is it the "better on light/dark/red/..."-variety of wax.

There is just one disadvantage: You just can't work through a tin of it, so there's no excuse to try something else :wave:

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Where can I buy megs #16 I can't seem to find anyone in the U.S. that carrys it.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you tried here ?

http://www.automotivecandystore.com/


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

THE CHAMP said:


> Have you tried here ?
> 
> http://www.automotivecandystore.com/


I doesn't look like I can acutally order anything from them.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ebay USA?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Ive ordered some, i also have collinite 915 and 476, so would be good to see how they compare? whats the best way to apply megz 16?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Just the same as normal. Yellow pad, and as thin as possible. 
One way I read here was to put pad in tub, turn lightly through 90 degrees and that should be enough for 1 panel. 
IMO the only way to test these side by side is to strip car back, polish then apply one half off car with one and one half with other, reapply once more then leave, but in all honesty how many of us here could go 5 months without polishing our car?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

true :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not available for sale in the USA, it was discontinued a few years ago - there are loads of threads on Megs US site moaning about it!!

As for charging £50 for it... you could always buy some Zymol Carbon


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> As for charging £50 for it... you could always buy some Zymol Carbon


I dont think that was the point. As Eddy pointed out If it was £50 a tub maybe more people would buy it, but because its not its seen as a cheaper wax and maybe a bit below some people.

I think maybe Eddy and myself should be sponsored by Meguiar's for helping them sell this product. What you think Eddy, maybe a lifetimes supply of Megs products for the both of us? LoL.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It's not available for sale in the USA, it was discontinued a few years ago - there are loads of threads on Megs US site moaning about it!!
> 
> As for charging £50 for it... you could always buy some Zymol Carbon


Well thats sucks why would they discontinue it here.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

reading this thread has reminded me of megs 16,not used any for about 5 years,traded up to p21s at the time and havent had any since but agree its a true legend of a wax and is as good as most mid range wax imo


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

DasArab said:


> I dont think that was the point. As Eddy pointed out If it was £50 a tub maybe more people would buy it, but because its not its seen as a cheaper wax and maybe a bit below some people.
> 
> I think maybe Eddy and myself should be sponsored by Meguiar's for helping them sell this product. What you think Eddy, maybe a lifetimes supply of Megs products for the both of us? LoL.


Hey I'd be up for that :lol: :thumb:

I think though in fairness to the response you quoted, it was once quite heavily rumored that Zymol carbon _is_ infact Meguiars #16 :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DasArab said:


> I dont think that was the point. As Eddy pointed out If it was £50 a tub maybe more people would buy it, but because its not its seen as a cheaper wax and maybe a bit below some people.
> 
> I think maybe Eddy and myself should be sponsored by Meguiar's for helping them sell this product. What you think Eddy, maybe a lifetimes supply of Megs products for the both of us? LoL.


I know what the point was!! 

As Eddy says, it was heavily rumoured that Carbon is repackaged M16 - hence the attempt at poor humour. You know best though :thumb:

As for the wax, yep it's decent, cheap and durable but it's not going to lure me away from what I use. However, if a mate is after some cheap wax and is about to buy some NXT 2.0 from Halfords, I'd recommend it!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

burgmo3 said:


> Well thats sucks why would they discontinue it here.


it doesnt comply with VOC legislation in the US and was discontinued a long time ago. You can buy it from some UK retailers and have it sent over though - I believe Alex at Serious Performance used to ship it over to people frequently.

Its a good durable product that does all a wax needs to do IMHO, and as I think 99% of LSPs look the same and its all down to prep, then it makes sense to use it when you want those properties in your LSP.


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

DasArab said:


> maybe a lifetimes supply of Megs products for the both of us? LoL.


That'll be about 4 tubs then :lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I know what the point was!!
> 
> As Eddy says, it was heavily rumoured that Carbon is repackaged M16 - hence the attempt at poor humour. You know best though :thumb:


Ah, sorry for my reply then. That one went clean over me head mate. :thumb:



Jeffers01 said:


> That'll be about 4 tubs then :lol:


LoL, im actualy 3/4 the way through my tin. but then i have done my car about 5 times the wifes twice and another twice too. Coupled with using too much the first couple of times............


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Jeffers01 said:


> That'll be about 4 tubs then :lol:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

DasArab said:


> LoL, im actualy 3/4 the way through my tin. but then i have done my car about 5 times the wifes twice and another twice too. Coupled with using too much the first couple of times............


Wow, I have used my current tub about 4 times, and I have only just about used up the little crumbly bits at the top and the bits stuck on the inside wall, this tub will last longer than I do at this rate


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Well see there's a story. First time ive used "proper" wax before so was defiantly putting too much on, that's when I found on here about putting the pad in tub 90degree turn tip. That and I bought mine of a seller on ebay, but when it arrived it looked like it had been thrown from pillar to post by the courier, so the seller dispatched another tub FOC via UPS the next day.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

#16 wants to be so thin you dont think you're putting enough on, and then a little bit thinner 

the Carbon/#16 thing was years ago and the formula for carbon has been changed long since...


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can you use water on the pad to help spread it thinner?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure, I always use QD mind


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I should be getting my Pot any time soon. Only used 476 before this, would you say it's similar to use as 476?


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been using this for a while after it being recommended on here. I love it, although once, I applied it, got a phone call, and when I came back to buff it off, it was a night mare. Gave me a good shoulder/guns workout though - lol!
Best wax I've used (not that I have used many), and its really cheap too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's one of my favourites. Smells lush, if you like crayola, and offers value for money beyond that of any competitor in any price range. The only way another wax could come close was to have zymol glasur for the same price but twice the size. I love the stuff and will always keep it for other peoples cars, it's gonna be my winter protection this year too


----------

